# Datenbank für kleinere Anwendungen



## Laren (9. Dez 2011)

Hi,

Ich nehme gerade auf der Uni Sql durch und möchte das ganze auch einmal umsetzten. 
Jetzt wollte ich einmal etwas kleines fragen.
Braucht der Nutzer des Programmes, dass mit Sql arbeiten, einen Server auf dem Sql läuft oder funktioniert das auch ohne?
Lohnt es sich für kleinere Programme(z.b. Vokabeltrainer) eine Sql Datenbank, oder was ist da so der Standart?

Viele Grüße


----------



## maki (9. Dez 2011)

Hi,

wir haben hier im Forum pro Woche circa 1-2 Threads mit dem Titel "Welche Datenbank", immer dieselben Fragen, immer dieselben Antworten, die SuFu ist dein Freund


----------



## Final_Striker (9. Dez 2011)

Laren hat gesagt.:


> Lohnt es sich für kleinere Programme(z.b. Vokabeltrainer) eine Sql Datenbank, oder was ist da so der Standart?



Es gibt da kein Standart, es kommt auf die Anwendung an.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (9. Dez 2011)

Übrprüfe, ob Deine Anwendung eine Datenbank benötigt, oder ob Du die Daten auch einfach im Speicher halten kannst. Wenn Du eine Datenbank brauchst, dann findest Du in H2 ein sehr gutes System, dass sowohl als Server, als auch embedded laufen kann: http://www.java-forum.org/datenbanken/122865-eingebettete-datenbanken.html


----------

